
Coronavirus brings China's surveillance state out of the shadows - doener
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-surveillance-idUSKBN2011HO
======
dTal
Tracking technology is too effective not to use. A two week incubation is
catastrophic for containment. It seems that most countries have given up
trying, before it's even begun - only Singapore is doing exhaustive contact
tracing and testing. The standard of testing and isolation in western
countries (looking at the US and UK) is... poor. Imagine if this disease had a
100% fatality rate - it would be apocalyptic and we would be powerless.

Privacy and control of information is a huge concern. The correct architecture
for this, in my opinion, is exhaustive local collection of location data,
followed by subpoena on confirmed diagnosis. Once you've been proven to have
been walking around town infecting people, other people's right to know
they've been exposed trumps your right to location privacy (although the data
need not be tagged with identity, we must assume that the level of detail
required to make it useful would deanonymize it). Everybody can check their
local tracks database against the public record of exposure hotspots, and get
themselves tested if they've been exposed.

The biggest challenge with a system like this is making sure the people in
charge of it are trustworthy, and persuading people that it's in their
interest to participate in it.

------
ailun
It’s also bringing out a lot of pretty useless busy work for a lot of people.
Today I went to KFC to pick up an order, and had to write down my name, phone
number, and temperature on a clipboard.

They didn’t take my temperature, I just wrote 36. Should have written 37, but
then I saw someone else had written 35 on there. Vampires among us.

------
crimsonalucard
So in this case surveillance did some good. It helped prevent a self fish bad
actor from potentially infecting other people. Which is more important privacy
or the good of the group?

I would argue that privacy is so much more important then potentially killing
a bunch of people. If I sneeze Corona all over your face it's your fault for
putting your face in front of my sneeze.

